# Worms?



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

Puppy has worm ate a flea or some grass yesterday
she is 4 months and i have 2 dogs keep them in seperate rooms after i notice she pooped out a white worm..

what should i do. 
im from Tacoma Washington
this is like the 3rd time she got it i always wormed her when i see them.

sorry if i confused you in anyway


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if you know this or not, but you have to worm your dog several times to kill the worms. You need to do every other week. normally pups are wormed on a schedule like this 2,4,6,8,10,14,16 you should only have to do it until week ten, but week 14 & 16 are optional and safety precautions. Also, you have to make sure you're using the RIGHT wormer at the right doseage for it to be effective. Try getting ahold of some strongid or pancur. If you have tapes (the white worms in the poo) that means you have a flea problem, you must not only worm your dog, but get them on some prevenative, also you must treat inside and outside of your home to kick the little blood suckers.

EDIT: also, after the build up it is best to worm your dog once a month as additional coverage for different types of worms.


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

should i dose both of them. only one of my puppies have tape worms. but they are both 4 months


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Absolutely do both of them. Just because you cannot physically see that the dog has parasites doesn't mean that they aren't there. It takes weeks of flea indigestion before you visibally see any worms in the stool. Also, the Tape worm is the only worm you will be able to actually see in stool, and there are many many different kinds of worms.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

denek9 said:


> Puppy has worm ate a flea or some grass yesterday
> she is 4 months and i have 2 dogs keep them in seperate rooms after i notice she pooped out a white worm..
> 
> what should i do.
> ...


You can get ahold of your VET and let them know you saw a TAPEWORM in your puppies fecal. The VET is either going to give you Pancur or Droncit for the pup, make sure to mention you have other dogs so they can treat the other ones too. 
You do not need to seperate the dogs b/c for you to start seeing them means the other dogs possibly have them as well.

If you are using a over the counter dewormer (make sure it states kills tapeworms), you need to treat the other dogs too this is a highly good reason why you are seeing them return.

Are you using a product to kill fleas on the dogs? 
Are you treating the yard & house?

It is a 3 month cycle to kill off fleas & there eggs if you have been treating them.

If you are using heartworm medication like Heartgard - intercepter - revolution or even sentinal > these products are great for heartworm & a dewormer but they do not KILL TAPEWORMS. Now you can get a product called IVERHART it is a generic version of Heartgard but it DOES KILL TAPEWORMS

Hope this helps


----------



## denek9 (Apr 11, 2010)

What treatmeant do you recommend for fleas. I just usually give them bathes every week with shampoo that kills fleas


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

denek9 said:


> What treatmeant do you recommend for fleas. I just usually give them bathes every week with shampoo that kills fleas


Giving baths in flea shampoo ONLY kills the fleas on the dog not the fleas in your enviroment.

The treatment that is a great way to start killing them is 
YARD > "Seven dust bug killer" (get at any hardware store) 
- Water your yard
- Spinkle "Seven Dust" all over the yard. 
- Let dry into yard 
- Best time is at night when dogs have came in for the evening.










HOUSE > "Seven Dust" 
- Put the dogs outside or in there crates for about 2 hours 
- Spray around the house carpet/wood floor etc, even in/on your couch 
leave for an hour then vaccuum (do not mop up) 
It will kill all that is in your home (will not kill eggs)










BOTH OF THESE NEED TO BE DONE EACH MONTH TO KILL OFF WHAT HAS HATCHED.

If you can not afford "Frontline Topical" then get the Frontline Spray










It is cheaper on the pocket book when you have more then one dog.

Hope this helps


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i use triacide that i picked up at lowes, hook it to water hose and spray the whole yard down, keep dogs out of yard for a day or two. it always worked for me


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

1. i am still waiting to meet those puppies... 

2. there are "vets for less" all over the place out here, or if u contact coalition humane- that place i gave u a link for super cheap spay and neuters- they do cheap puppy shots, flea treatment and i think even have dewormer stuff there too

3. deb is a genius. do what she says


----------

